# one parent payment



## skint (6 Jul 2010)

I have moved home to my parents with my 3 month old baby as things did not work out with the dad. I will now need to apply for one parent payment. Will the fact that i am living at home affect how much i get. I am 26


----------



## gipimann (7 Jul 2010)

No, the means test will be based on your own income and savings, not that of your parents.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Jul 2010)

Read the keypost at top of this forum for more info on applying.


----------



## skint (8 Jul 2010)

Thank you  Can anyone tell me if this will be back dated to when i applied?


----------



## gipimann (9 Jul 2010)

Yes, if you qualify, your entitlement begins from the date of application.


----------



## skint (9 Jul 2010)

Thank you very much you were most helpful


----------



## skint (13 Aug 2010)

another quick question. i received a letter today saying they have made an appointment for me to meet with socail welfare inspector and im to bring necessary documents about income loans etc...with me so they can evaluate me. Is this a normal request and does this mean i qualified for one parent family  payment and that they just need to work out how much i get now?


----------



## gipimann (13 Aug 2010)

The appointment with the Social Welfare Inspector is to carry out a means test (which is why they've asked for documentation) and to check that all is in order with your application.

It's all part of the application process, and nothing to be worried about.


----------



## skint (13 Aug 2010)

ok thanks you very much i thought they called out so thats why i thought it was odd


----------



## skint (13 Aug 2010)

oh one more thing that i found odd...they said bring partner or spouses documents etc too if applicable but sure i wouldn't be applying for one parent family payment if i had a partner or spouse.. i dont have details belong to my ex


----------



## gipimann (13 Aug 2010)

Since separated spouses can also apply for One Parent Family Payment, the request to bring documents relating to spouses/partners would refer to them.  

If it doesn't apply in your case, then you don't need to worry.


----------



## mondaysg1 (15 Aug 2010)

hi i was just wondering i applied for one parent and they sent out letter to say someone will be calling out to do means test but never said when. i know they dont give exact day but does anyone no roughly cause i go to my dads everyday its not good for baby sitting in house all day


----------



## mondaysg1 (15 Aug 2010)

one more thing how long usually does the whole process take


----------



## skint (24 Aug 2010)

I went for my meeting with the inspector and she said they will send a letter in the next week or two to say how much im entitiled to and where it will be payed... does this mean i qualified to it and will receive it and also will somone still call out to the house as i thought they do?


----------



## gipimann (24 Aug 2010)

No, there may not be a follow up visit - it's not necessary in all cases.

While I wouldn't assume anything, it sounds as if you will qualify - best to wait for the letter to confirm it all.


----------



## skint (25 Aug 2010)

Thank you for being so helpful


----------



## skint (9 Sep 2010)

at the meeting i was told i would receive a letter in the next week or two. its been over 3 weeks now. Is there delays?


----------



## ziltwo (9 Sep 2010)

skint said:


> at the meeting i was told i would receive a letter in the next week or two. its been over 3 weeks now. Is there delays?



If you are worried; why don't you just ring and ask them and then you will no one way or another.


----------



## skint (9 Sep 2010)

because theres no answer on the land line or the mobile number ever and you cant even leave a message. i might get in to the office next week hopefully


----------



## skint (9 Sep 2010)

our branch has not answered the phone once in nearly a year. i have complained about this to other branches but they said nothing they can don.


----------

